# Ăn gì để tăng kích thước dương vật tại nhà?



## Genkiland Onsen and Spa (23/7/21)

Dương vật quá nhỏ hoặc quá ngắn sẽ gây tâm lý e ngại, tự ti ở nhiều nam giới. Vì vậy, bài viết dưới đây Genkiland sẽ gửi đến bạn đọc cách tăng kích thước dương vật tại nhà hiệu quả, nam giới dễ dàng giới thiệu và thực hiện.

*Cách làm dài dương vật bằng cách ăn chuối*
Các chuyên gia sức khỏe cộng đồng khuyến cáo mọi người nên ăn chuối hàng ngày để tăng cường sức khỏe tim mạch.

Trong các cuộc khảo sát năm 2019, những người có hệ tuần hoàn khỏe mạnh có cơ hội tăng kích thước dương vật của họ thêm vài cm.

Chuối cung cấp kali có thể làm giảm mức natri có hại trong cơ thể. Vì vậy, chuối nên ăn hàng ngày sẽ là cách làm to dương vật và cải thiện sức khỏe thể chất.

*Cách làm to dương vật nhờ dưa hấu*
Ăn dưa hấu là một cách để tăng kích thước dương vật vì nó có chứa axit amin citrulline. Sau khi vào cơ thể người, nó sẽ được chuyển hóa thành axit amin L-arginine.

Nó kích thích sản xuất oxit nitric, làm giãn nở các mạch máu và tăng lưu lượng máu đến dương vật.

Vì vậy, ăn dưa hấu thường xuyên có thể dễ dàng giúp nam giới tăng thêm vài inch cho dương vật của mình.

*Tăng kích thước dương vật của bạn với hành tây*
Hành tây rất giàu lưu huỳnh hữu cơ và flavonoid giúp ngăn ngừa bệnh tim và tăng cường sức khỏe tim mạch.

Ngoài ra, hành tây còn chứa thiosulfate, là chất làm loãng máu tự nhiên, giúp ngăn ngừa đông máu.

Nó rất quan trọng đối với việc lưu thông máu ở dương vật và kích thích sự cương cứng giúp tăng kích thước dương vật.

*Ăn cá hồi là một cách để làm to dương vật của bạn*
Cá hồi là thực phẩm cần thiết để tăng kích thước dương vật vì nó rất giàu omega 3 và các loại dầu béo khác.

Vì vậy, ăn cá hồi rất có lợi trong việc giảm đông máu, tạo lưu lượng máu khỏe mạnh hơn, đẩy máu thường xuyên đến các cơ quan sinh dục nam. Nó kích thích sự phát triển của dương vật.


----------

